# Need a good CAD Program for free?



## Bearcreek

I dont know how many know of this...but I just ran accross it. If I werent already using AutoCAD I would use this my self. I downloaded it and checked it out and it looks pretty good. Let me know how you like it!!:thumbsup:

http://www.doublecad.com/Products/DoubleCADXT/tabid/1100/Default.aspx

Heres whats on their website:

*Better Drafting & Detailing™ For Free*

Need an extra AutoCAD LT® seat for drafting & detailing?
DoubleCAD™ XT is an AutoCAD LT work-alike. But free.

DoubleCAD™ XT is a great companion with AutoCAD® -- and if you are a Google SketchUp™ user wanting to go from concept-to-construction drawings -- or have an older copy of AutoCAD LT® that can't read the latest AutoCAD® files -- DoubleCAD™ XT is an invaluable companion to SketchUp™ and AutoCAD LT®, too.

With so many new, innovative features, you might even think DoubleCAD™ XT is an _upgrade_ for AutoCAD LT®:

Better drafting 
Better detailing 
Self-healing walls (ADT compatible) 
Self-aligning blocks 
Transparent fills 
Draw order by layer 
Bezier curves 
Flatten 3D to 2D views 
Hatch pattern editor 
Advanced polyline editing 
Automatic scaling of units between drawings 
Parametric variable palette 
Embed/bind image files in drawing 
Input multiple unit types on-the-fly 
Snap prioritization 
Brush editor 
Smart dimensions 
Special line, arc, and circle tools 
Multiline and fixed ratio ellipses tools 
Meet-Two-Lines and Convert-to-Curve modify tools 
Import xrefs 
Superior workflow with Google™ SketchUp™ and SketchUp™ Pro (including new v7) 
Open & save .DWG, .DXF, and .DWF formats from AutoCAD® R14 to 2009 
... and more


*Familiar But Improved*
If you are an AutoCAD LT® user, DoubleCAD™ XT will immediately feel familiar. Familiar menu, menu items, tools, icons, command line, keystrokes... even a familiar intelligent cursor.
But -- maybe more importantly -- you will feel _welcomed_ improvements as well.
*Focus on Drafting & Detailing*
Effective drafting and detailing are the heart of CAD productivity. DoubleCAD™ XT employs a large selection of line, arc, curve, and spline tools, so that no matter the situation you have got the right tool for the job. When used with DoubleCAD™ XT snaps, modification tools, and drawing aids, you will be able to quickly draft and document your designs with outstanding flexibility.
Powerful tools such as custom brush styles, transparencies, and smart dimensions also greatly enhance detailing. No need to buy a separate hatch pattern creator, DoubleCAD™ XT even comes with its own.
*Features You've Been Waiting For*

Surprise, DoubleCAD™ XT has the features you've been waiting for... things like transparent fills, draw order by layer, bezier curves, flatten 3D to 2D views, hatch pattern editor, advanced polyline editing, automatically scale units between drawings, parametric variable palette, embed/bind image files in a drawing, input multiple unit types on-the-fly, and more. The stuff you want... today... _for free._
*Architectural Power*
Architectural users will like intelligent self-healing walls that are ADT compatible (a considerable improvement over AutoCAD LT®'s double-line tool).
Any block can be used as a custom architectural element that will automatically align to self-healing walls when inserted.
Advanced handle-based editing of selected objects gives you instant access to sizing, scaling, moving, rotating, and positioning _without_ selecting multiple tools.
Brush styles, including hatch patterns, can be created using bitmaps, transparency, and full color. Hatch patterns can even be used in layered combination for a better expression of your design concept.
*Unique and Compelling Tools*
DoubleCAD™ XT also has productivity tools not found in AutoCAD LT® that can accelerate the drawing experience.
Special line, arc, and circle tools automatically create tangent, parallel, and perpendicular entities without snaps, allowing the user to proceed without resetting their snap modes.
Tools such as multiline, bezier curves, and fixed ratio ellipses extend the types of entities you can create, expediting drawing production.
And modify tools, such as meet-two-lines and convert-to-curve, eliminate the use of cumbersome tools found in other CAD applications.
*Compatible... Especially Workflow Compatible*
DoubleCAD™ XT is .DWG compatible, as you would expect. 

What you may not expect is a DoubleCAD™ .DWG file, containing ADT-compatible walls and self-aligning blocks, can be brought into AutoCAD® or AutoCAD LT® and designs _retain_ their self-healing properties. 
This intelligent behavior can save _hours_ of adjustment and iteration within AutoCAD® products and is yet another reason why DoubleCAD™ XT a great AutoCAD® companion. With all the time and effort you will save, DoubleCAD™ XT is a no-brainer way to kick-start an AutoCAD® project.

You may not expect DoubleCAD™ XT to enhance workflow with Google™ SketchUp™, either, but it will.


For example, DoubleCAD™ XT:

Imports all visible geometry, layers, and components 
Converts all SketchUp™ components to DoubleCAD™ blocks to optimize drawing performance 
Creates a paper space from each SketchUp™ scene, thereby saving time by automatically creating viewports with the correct layer visibility and 2D or perspective view propoerties. These paperspace views are also immediately ready for dimensioning and annotation 
DoubleCAD™ lets you develop construction documents quickly from SketchUp™ models. AutoCAD® and AutoCAD LT® don't come close.
*No Catches*
We're trying to shake up the CAD world. We won't do that unless we have something special.
DoubleCAD™ XT is a full-powered 2D CAD application -- one that you already know how to use -- and is free with none of the usual limitations:
We're not constraining printing, saving, file sizes... we're not including untimely time-outs... we're not even constraining the software license -- our free DoubleCAD™ XT can be used for unlimited personal and commercial use.
Our hope is that as you need even more power, you'll consider upgrading to our enhanced DoubleCAD™ XT Pro product or DoubleCAD™ plug-ins as available.
*Based On Award-Winning CAD Code*
DoubleCAD™ XT is based on IMSI/Design's award-winning CAD code with over two million copies sold worldwide.
A great companion to AutoCAD® in .DWG shops. And the CAD of choice for Google™ SketchUp™ users.


----------



## wolfmanyoda

Thanks for the link, I'll check this out.


----------



## wolfmanyoda

I didn't play with it for long, didn't get much time, but it does look very promising. I'm going to enjoy this one. :thumbsup:


----------



## dog_soldier

looks to be a good program for windows users
i use Ubuntu Linux on my main computer
if you are a linux user here are lots of CAD programs, most are free
1) Varkon.
2) Linuxcad. [Prop, ~100$]
3) Varicad. [Prop]
4) Cycas. [Prop]
5) Tomcad.
6) Thancad.
7) Fandango (alpha-version).
8) Lignumcad.
9) Giram.
10) Jcad. 
11) QSCad.
12) FreeEngineer.
13) Ocadis.
14) PythonCAD. 
15) OpenCascade
which i got here http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html then scroll down to where it says 9) Scientific and special programs and look for CAD/CAM/CAE


----------



## jkristia

interesting, they added the autocad command line interface to TurboCAD and give it away for free - pretty cool.
I have both ACAD and TurboCAD and I like both.


----------



## Bearcreek

jkristia said:


> interesting, they added the autocad command line interface to TurboCAD and give it away for free - pretty cool.
> I have both ACAD and TurboCAD and I like both.


That interesting....I have never run Turbo but find their integrating different aspects of two good programs intriguing.


----------



## jkristia

ok, spend another 5 minutes with the app, and already found several differences (or missing features) in this command line compared to ACADs command line, but it still seems to be a great app and you cant beat the price.


----------



## Bearcreek

jkristia said:


> ok, spend another 5 minutes with the app, and already found several differences (or missing features) in this command line compared to ACADs command line, but it still seems to be a great app and you cant beat the price.


No..you cant beat the price. I LOVE the quality software companies that go out to the consumer that cant afford high end software and deliver to them a product of very good quality.

I would love to spend more time with it if I werent so busy because it looks like a fun app. Have you found out if it has 3d capability? Or does that come with the purchased "Pro" model?

Usually I run AutoCAD 2007 and Architectural Desktop 2006 on my CAD station but if I am on the job site and want to deliver a quick drawing I will run AutoCAD r14. I think I will put this DoubleCAD on my laptop and give it a try.

What do you find missing jkristia? You mention something bout the command line...I too am old school and like using the command line versus menus and buttons.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## Bearcreek

jkristia said:


> interesting, they added the autocad command line interface to TurboCAD and give it away for free - pretty cool.
> I have both ACAD and TurboCAD and I like both.


Hey J...I just called tech support because I couldnt figure a few things out about the program and come to find out you were correct. They, DoubleCAD uses the engine from TurboCAD (which they own) and they used the interface from AutoCAD. It seems the things I couldnt figure out(some issues with paperspace) was the way TurboCAD runs. Since I have never have run Turbo it goes to say I was trying to manipulate paerspace like AutoCAD. But anyway I find it to be a pretty good program for such a small footprint it leaves on your PC.


----------

